# Baker brutal atm..



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

eh ice galore atm.. gorgeous views and warm weather, but the conditions are the worst Ive ridden as long as I can remember, sheer ice everywhere.

Legallyillegal warned in that other thread I made but oh well!

Good Points:
1) No crowds
2) Fun roller coaster paths
3) I went to the wrong side and ended up not having to buy a ticket, there was no ticket checking at any of the lifts and the side I went in didn't have any ticket booths open...:laugh::thumbsup:
4) I am sure this place would kick ass with some pow

Bad:
1)ICE! Everywhere!
2) Don't go up the right side during the week, lifts are closed  Would have been nice to see a sign, felt stupid coming down because we saw the freaking huge lodge and parking lot to the left.
3) Slow assed lifts!

So weird, January and it was like nasty spring skiing conditions...is it always that warm?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Heh, Heather Meadows is only open on weekends and holidays.

If you had picked up the trail map at the ticket booth, you would have known.:cheeky4::cheeky4: but maybe not since you went to the wrong base area...

And the lifts aren't that slow.

You just can't run them too fast since they're fixed grip.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a HUGH sign before the lower lodge that tells you if the upper lodge is open. Not ice...medium glazed...if the temps would have been below freezing then you would have had hard glazed ice, ice everywhere?...groomers were ok...and as for weather, it can be highly variable so check noaa, nwac, and baker snow report to get a good idea of the conditions.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its more or less identical here on Mt Hood. I went some at night last tuesday to Meadows and it was pretty garbage, but then again i am not a big fan of groomers. Well i should say i am not a fan of hardpack groomers. I usually stick to groomed runs or just off the sides, but the shit i was on was like skiing down a slab of slick concrete with a few snow flakes on it. Did my few runs and called it early :/ Not having fun if i cant push myself, and im not pushing myself further on that crap that could end my season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

stevens is the same. i still went up twice last week and im going again twice this week. I HATE HATE HATE IT! but I gotta get my fix. nothing I can do but pray to the snow gods


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> There's a HUGH sign before the lower lodge that tells you if the upper lodge is open. Not ice...medium glazed...if the temps would have been below freezing then you would have had hard glazed ice, ice everywhere?...groomers were ok...and as for weather, it can be highly variable so check noaa, nwac, and baker snow report to get a good idea of the conditions.


Na, no sign, just a big sign saying Mount Baker, no sign at all saying to go right or left actually.

We just went up and went right assuming that was the hill, I blame my GPS... I would have looked at a trail map but usually I just get one at the base of the hill, no biggie.

Anyways Baker, Hood and Bachelor all sucked ass as far as snow goes... I'm spoiled what can I say... after eating waist deep pow all December I cant hit up sheer ice and slush in January and enjoy it, quite a disappointment!


Honestly it was hands down the worst conditions Ive ever seen, Bachelor was sheer ice.. I went up the summit chair and they had warnings posted all over and the lifties were discouraging people from going up it..for experts only because it was, well sheer ice.

I went up though to see an amazing view and get a few pics then ice skated down the run (It was called Beverly Hills).


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> Na, no sign, just a big sign saying Mount Baker, no sign at all saying to go right or left actually.
> 
> We just went up and went right assuming that was the hill, I blame my GPS... I would have looked at a trail map but usually I just get one at the base of the hill, no biggie.
> 
> ...


thats recent? even with the few inches of snow we got? its really bumming me out. last year was so good around this time


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Lynch[425] said:


> thats recent? even with the few inches of snow we got? its really bumming me out. last year was so good around this time


About a week and a half ago.

Yea that's a problem its melting/raining, but its icy.. slush I don't mind, but ice and slush is no fun, for me if there's no off-piste riding its tough to have a good time. 

Pure ice in the trees, it looks like "pow" but its actually just ice crust.

A few inches of snow would help but it would still be dangerous underneath.

I did love Skibowls little parks. They have one beginner park and one more advanced park with some nice features.

The beginner park my only beef was that it was a looooong ride to the top for just a quick park run.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> About a week and a half ago.
> 
> Yea that's a problem its melting/raining, but its icy.. slush I don't mind, but ice and slush is no fun, for me if there's no off-piste riding its tough to have a good time.
> 
> ...


yeah I agree. every time ive gone since around christmas I try hitting up a tree run once or twice only to find myself getting out of it as fast as possible. its a good time to ride mellow, and in my case learn switch.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

hey snowolf were you in the park at all teaching people then went to the superpipe with them?


----------

